# Zurückmeldung Florida



## jens37 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Wollte mich aus meinen Florida Urlaub zurückmelden
und hier noch ein paar Bilder mit dem Highlight der ging ganz schön los an der der Rute


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Welcome back.#h

Wat`n dat?
Ein junger Hammer?|kopfkrat


----------



## jens37 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

ja ein Hammerhai ging aber los wie ein grosser


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Welcome back!
Sieht aus wie der Pier von Sanibel - warst du da?


----------



## jens37 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

ja der Hai war vom Fishingpier in Sanibal Island aber ich war nicht sehr oft Fischen da wer meiner Frau Glaub ich durchgedreht vor unseren Haus am Kanal gab es ja nur Catfish aber es hat sich auch mal ein Stachelrochen verirrt


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Hi Jens,

dat is ein Bonnethead-Shark. Gehört zur Gruppe der Hammerhaie, wird aber nur max. 4 Fuß lang und ist damit der kleinste Vertreter in der Gruppe der Hammerhaie. Die habe ich an der 7-Miles-Bridge auch gefangen.

Tight Lines & Glückwunsch zum Fang !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

@ fischmäulchen,

Deine Unterschrift ist toll.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Norge Fan (5. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

@ Jens 37              

Feines Bild mit dem Hai.   
Bestimmt ein komisches Gefühl,wenn so ein Fisch am Haken ist.   
Der Begriff "Hai" löst bei mir immer so ein komisches Gefühl aus ..........ist aber ein total faszinierendes Geschöpf.  

War dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal in Florida,wenn es nach meiner Frau geht fliegen wir im März wieder rüber.   
Ich denk ich werde ihrem Bitten nachgeben .


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Da werden Erinnerungen wach :l

Noch 4 Monate, dann gehts wieder los #6


----------



## jens37 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

ja wir werden auch wieder im Mai nach FL fliegen
|wavey:


----------



## guifri (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Einmal Florida, immer Florida....

Im Mai will ich auch los...zwar wieder nur ne Woche, aber besser als nix.

Und dafür ist diesmal im Sommer Kalifornien im Programm...mehr Sightseeing statt Angeln.


----------



## guifri (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Apropos...ich weiß nicht, ob der Artikel schon verlinkt wurde. Aber der Autor hat richtig Ahnung 

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,719407,00.html


----------



## Nick_A (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Hi Guido,

jetzt rate mal, was wir gestern gebucht haben ?!?  :q

Der oben von Dir verlinkte Artikel ist ja wohl der Hammer ! Ich habe noch etwas Ähnliches gelesen ! Das Buch von Christoph Schwennicke [KLICK MICH] muss ich mir nachher gleich bestellen :m

Danke für den Tipp :m

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> jetzt rate mal, was wir gestern gebucht haben ?!?  :q
> 
> ...




ich muss nur wissen, wann ihr da seid...vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine überschneidung hin#h


----------



## Nick_A (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> ich muss nur wissen, wann ihr da seid...vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine überschneidung hin#h



Jupp Guido...ggf. bekommen wir das im nächsten Jahr hin !!! Würde uns freuen, da wir den Urlaub mit Dir und Tim klasse fanden (auch wenn diesmal ggf. Tim nicht mit dabei ist)! #6

Wir haben gestern allerdings nicht für nächstes Jahr gebucht, sondern für übernächste Woche  Wird aber "nur" ein Kurztrip werden. Petra 2 Wochen, ich inkl. WE 9 Tage.

Petra wird ein paar Tage früher rüberfliegen und ich dann am 26. Nov. folgen. Wir werden diesmal aber großteils in Miami und Umgebung sein, sowie vermutlich einen 3-Tages-Trip auf die Bahamas unternehmen. ***FREU***

Der genaue Termin in 2011 steht noch nicht fest, da Petra´s Töchterchen am 6. Juni heiraten wird.

Also entweder wird´s Mai oder aber Mitte Juni werden.;+


----------



## guifri (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern allerdings nicht für nächstes Jahr gebucht, sondern für übernächste Woche  Wird aber "nur" ein Kurztrip werden. Petra 2 Wochen, ich inkl. WE 9 Tage.
> 
> Petra wird ein paar Tage früher rüberfliegen und ich dann am 26. Nov. folgen. Wir werden diesmal aber großteils in Miami und Umgebung sein, sowie vermutlich einen 3-Tages-Trip auf die Bahamas unternehmen. ***FREU***
> 
> ...



Seid ihr wahnsinnig....pfft...ich gönns euch...pffft...Miami und Umgebung....ist angeltechnisch ja och nicht schlecht, wa...


Also mein Zieltermin ist definitiv Mitte/Ende Mai nächstes Jahr. Evtl. mit Timm evtl. aber auch mit zwei weiteren Angelverrückten. 

Seid ihr denn jetzt schon Oma und Opa? Hab ich verpennt zu gratulieren? Gib mal Beschied.


----------



## Norge Fan (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern allerdings nicht für nächstes Jahr gebucht, sondern für übernächste Woche  Wird aber "nur" ein Kurztrip werden. Petra 2 Wochen, ich inkl. WE 9 Tage.


 
Mein Neid ist mit euch .   
Viel Spass euch beiden.


----------



## Nick_A (7. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Also mein Zieltermin ist definitiv Mitte/Ende Mai nächstes Jahr. Evtl. mit Timm evtl. aber auch mit zwei weiteren Angelverrückten.
> 
> Seid ihr denn jetzt schon Oma und Opa? Hab ich verpennt zu gratulieren? Gib mal Beschied.



Wie gesagt...06.06. soll die Hochzeit sein...wir werden da schon nen passenden Termin finden 

Nö....Oma und Opa werden wir erst. Derzeit aufgerufener Termin ist der 24.12.2010 (wird sozusagen nen Christkind)


----------



## guifri (10. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Nö....Oma und Opa werden wir erst. Derzeit aufgerufener Termin ist der 24.12.2010 (wird sozusagen nen Christkind)



Beim Christkind gab´s kein Oma und Opa,zumindest nicht väterlicherseits:q 

Habe gestern erfahren, dass der geplante Floridaurlaub mit Familie im Herbst 2011 ins Wasser fällt:c...hätte ich das eher gewusst, hätte ich Kalifornien gleich länger gebucht #q

Dafür werde ich vielleicht nen zusätzlichen Tag Florida-Angelurlaub aushandeln|supergri


----------



## bastelberg (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Au Ja,
würde auch mal wieder gern rüber. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr. Hab noch etliches an Angelzeug bei unserer Verwandschaft zurücklassen müssen, weil wir mal wieder zu viel Gepäck hatten. Hoffe, dass das alles noch da ist. Das letzte mal hatte ich mein baitnet zurückgelassen, welches dann total kaputt war, als ich wieder kam. Musste mir dann ein neues kaufen und nehm es jedesmal wieder mit nach Deutschland. Angeln im Kanal ist nicht so schlecht. Die beste Zeit ist ganz früh morgens. Am Abend gibt es überwiegend Catfisch. Hab mal einen filetiert und gebraten. War gar nicht so übel und trotz dessen die Ami's den Fisch gar nicht als Speisefisch mögen. War aber angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Diesmal denke ich wird es ein angelfreier Aufenthalt in Florida werden. Der BassProShop steht jedoch bei Robert schon wieder auf der Eventliste!|uhoh:
Ich werde mir in Miami "Cirque du Soleil" gönnen und ich bin gespannt, wie die Eröffnung der Weihnachtssaison in Florida sein wird!


----------



## guifri (13. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Diesmal denke ich wird es ein angelfreier Aufenthalt in Florida werden.



Petra, Petra...und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann.:q

Angelfrei in Florida? Geht gar nicht...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Laut Robert kommt maximal eine kleine "falte mich zusammen Angel" in den Koffer.
Wir haben jedoch ein Treffen mit Freunden aus Miami geplant - first step "dinner" - wo sich eventuell anschließend ein kleiner fishing trip nicht ausschließen lässt! :q


----------



## guifri (15. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Laut Robert kommt maximal eine kleine "falte mich zusammen Angel" in den Koffer.
> Wir haben jedoch ein Treffen mit Freunden aus Miami geplant - first step "dinner" - wo sich eventuell anschließend ein kleiner fishing trip nicht ausschließen lässt! :q



siehste. geht schon los.#6


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Wahrscheinlich geht er als erstes in den Basspro-Shop und dann kauft er so viel neues Equipment, dass er seine Angelausflüge locker bestreiten kann.:vik: Gel Robert:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. November 2010)

*AW: Zurückmeldung Florida*

Nach all den Jahren kennt ihr Robert schon sehr gut!#6


----------

